# Walmart Black Lights



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

I remember reading something about the black lights from Wal-Mart and their pricing and construction. 

I just picked up several lights. The 18" in the novelty lighting area was $19.99 and the 24" in their lighting area was $9.99. I can not see the $10 difference on the lights except the housing is a little cheaper. I have not compared output but I would think that the 24" is going to do better than the 18"?

Anyone out there using these and see a difference? If the 24" are just as good, I will return the 18" and get all 24's. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

In alot of cases a standard item like your light fixture that was sold in the lighting dept will be higher priced in the novelty or special use depts. There can be little or no major difference between them. It just that the packages says it's a "Halloween Light" and not just a plain light fixture. If you find an item that you want in a novelty display, (say like a black lite bulb) then go over to the lighting dept and check the price there. Just because it says "Halloween Black light bulb " doesnt mean its any better then a regular black light bulb. It's just a marketing ploy.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I have wrote about the Wal Mart blacklights on this forum and suggested buying them. I use the $9.99 ones and like B.D. mentioned, it depends what department they are in as to how the'll be priced. I like the lights, have a lot of them and they are great for highlighting certain props or small areas.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Big thumbs up for the walmart blacklights. They even have CFL blacklights that are awesome for around $6. You can't find a better deal.


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

billman said:


> Big thumbs up for the walmart blacklights. They even have CFL blacklights that are awesome for around $6. You can't find a better deal.


How do those work? They seem too small to be effective. I am new to this and not sure what to expect. My UV Paint comes in Thursday so I can start the painting and hopefully testing by this weekend.


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> I have wrote about the Wal Mart blacklights on this forum and suggested buying them. I use the $9.99 ones and like B.D. mentioned, it depends what department they are in as to how the'll be priced. I like the lights, have a lot of them and they are great for highlighting certain props or small areas.


It probably was your thread I read. I have read so many posts over the last few weeks it is hard to keep them all straight. Good to know that these Wal-Mart lights work for small areas. My plan is to have 1 light per effect, FCG, 24" Signs, 8'x8' Painted Scrim Wall etc... Would you say these could do well at a 10'x10' area?

How far do you have the lights away from the props?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I had to replace the fixture in 2 of the 9.99 ones( 24 inch).I had to have hubby wire 2 shop lights to use with the bulbs.But one has worked for years go figure!


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> I had to replace the fixture in 2 of the 9.99 ones( 24 inch).I had to have hubby wire 2 shop lights to use with the bulbs.But one has worked for years go figure!


I have been using the 18" one I found in the novelty lighting to paint my signs. It has an aluminum casing an seems to work nice. I think it is only an 18W light bulb and I am wondering if you can get a brighter one for that size.

Out of the 8 I bought, This is the only one I have tried so far. I will be testing everything a little later this week.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

azpaul said:


> How do those work? They seem too small to be effective. I am new to this and not sure what to expect. My UV Paint comes in Thursday so I can start the painting and hopefully testing by this weekend.


Sorry, just noticed the question today. They are very effective. It's rated at CFL 13 watts which is the equivalent to a 60 watt incandescent bulb.

It can fill an average size bedroom if you set it in the middle. Get one and try it...it's only $6 and you can never have too many black lights. I love black lights and am very pleased with these. Also, I have the 18", 24", and 48" shop light sizes.

CFL's are great for spotlights and getting a decent creepy black light room effect without being super over powering.


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

billman said:


> Sorry, just noticed the question today. They are very effective. It's rated at CFL 13 watts which is the equivalent to a 60 watt incandescent bulb.
> 
> It can fill an average size bedroom if you set it in the middle. Get one and try it...it's only $6 and you can never have too many black lights. I love black lights and am very pleased with these. Also, I have the 18", 24", and 48" shop light sizes.
> 
> CFL's are great for spotlights and getting a decent creepy black light room effect without being super over powering.


Seet. I will have to definitely try these. Thanks for the info!


----------

